# Amano shrimp vs (baby fish or RCS)



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm about to buy some Caridina Japonica for my 25g planted tank with a lot of few-weeks-old-Platy fish (about 1/2inch, 1-2cm). 

Will this shrimp eat my fishes? 

And will it eat RCS eggs/babies as well if I put them in the same tank than RCS?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

IME I have never had any problems with them being aggressive. In fact I have had some of my fish attack the Amanos when they were full of eggs.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I've got a few big amanos in with guppies/endlers with no problems. Still an lots and lots of babies in there.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

should not be a problem, but the shrimps might fight for the food.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I just put them in and there are indeed peaceful!

And effectively, the amano shrimp ate some of the fish food while my RCS didn't care too much.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

yup they have huge appetite :lol:


----------

